# Gout



## MMarrs (Sep 19, 2012)

My mom was just diagnosed with gout and I'm looking for some gout friendly recipes. To make things more difficult, she also has diabetes and kidney disease. I'm planning a family dinner on Sunday and need to come up with something she will eat as well as the rest of the family (including kids).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Siegal (Sep 19, 2012)

MMarrs said:
			
		

> My mom was just diagnosed with gout and I'm looking for some gout friendly recipes. To make things more difficult, she also has diabetes and kidney disease. I'm planning a family dinner on Sunday and need to come up with something she will eat as well as the rest of the family (including kids).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Wow that's hard ! Low carbs (diabetes) and low protein (kidney) and no organ meats/shellfish ( I think for gout?)

Maybe a nice eggplant parm with not too much cheese?


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi MM and welcome to Discuss Cooking.  I'm sorry to hear you mom has so many physical problems!  I know that sugar and most starches must be avoided with diabetes, but please share her other dietary restrictions so we can better help you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's see, Gout, avoid calcium rich foods;  Kidney disease, avoid high protein foods; Diabetes, avoid high carb foods.

Sounds like the perfect time to make a great salad, with a fruity oil and vinegar dressing, and a really good soup, such as split pea (hold the ham), or French Canadien Yellow Pea soup, or maybe a tomato based soup.  These will have body without having to rely on starches to thicken (carbs) or flavored broths rich with protein and collagen.

Vegetable stir fries with veggies such as cauliflower, snow peas, water chestnuts, onion, bamboo shoots, bean sprouts, bok choy, or pak choy, seasoned with a little real soy sauce and Chinese 5-spice powder, maybe a little ginger, served with bean thread (cellophane) noodles would work too.

Look on the glycemic index and glycemic load charts to find veggies that will work well for diabetics.  The nutrition tables that often accompany those charts will let you know the protein content as well.

You can almost never go wrong with servings of fresh berries, and fruits native to the U.S.  Tropical fruits, according to my nutritionist, contain too much sugar.

Hope this helps.

This site - http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gout-diet/MY01137  contains great information on what types of food to avoid for gout.  That will open up a host of foods that you can use.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MMarrs (Sep 19, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for your help. I have several diabetics in the family so I'm used to those cooking restrictions...however this one threw me for a curve. Because of kidney disease she can't take meds for the gout. So, she will have to control it with diet.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2012)

A lot of things can cause gout, as the gout sufferer myself i can tell you it is not that simply. It used to be red meat, organ meat or red wine. It is not true anymore; a lot of other things can cause it too. Beer, hearing, spicy foods, sharp foods, i. e. cheese. I have been drinking cherry juice and it seems to be helping. However it is pretty sweet and probably will not work for your mom. As far as dinner make something simple, not spicy, how about baked chicken and rice. Some soup. As long as it is not too sharp she will be fine. Serve a lots of water, she should drink a lot, it helps flush out the uric acid out of the system.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2012)

MMarrs said:


> My mom was just diagnosed with gout and I'm looking for some gout friendly recipes. To make things more difficult, she also has diabetes and kidney disease. I'm planning a family dinner on Sunday and need to come up with something she will eat as well as the rest of the family (including kids).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Gout, I'm not sure about but i''m diabetic. Sice I'm over zelous with testing my B/S I know about how much I can consume of carbs,fruits, If your mom likes fruit I'd give her a small stemmed glass with some mixed fresh fruit, add a sugar sweetner like stevia,. Dinner could be a small piece of chicken say about the size of your  hand or pack of cards, Pound the chicken, then saute in a little evoo, after you've done some onion and garlic, a splash of white wine will pull it together along with   some  fresh lemon juice Kids like bbq'd chicken mine love the legs  they also go for pulled pork done in the crock pot then put on soft rolls, salad they love fruit on skwers like kabobs, celery stuffed with peanut butter and topped with raisins. , Hope this helps just a little Telll your momm to be careful and take care with her kidneys they are special and we need them to survive.
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2012)

Thomasclark said:


> Await on the glycemic forefinger and glycemic onus charts to feel veggies that will create healed for diabetics. The nutrition tables that often play those charts module let you hump the catalyst activity as fine.



I'm thinking you're not from an English speaking nation, and that you are using some kind of translator program, because this make very little sense to me.  

If you are saying that the glycemic index, and glycemic load charts can be a valuable tool in the control of blood sugar, I agree.  

For others that may be confused, forefinger may be synonymous with index finger, hence glycemic forefinger/index finger - resulting in glycemic index.

Similarly, onus can be synonymous with load, and so gycemic onus = glycemic load.

Someone else may be able to translate this line - "The nutrition tables that often play those charts module let you hump the catalyst activity as fine."  I'm not sure what it means, though I could guess that is relates to following the tables to keep blood sugar in the correct range.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## TinaTina (Nov 10, 2012)

MMarrs said:


> My mom was just diagnosed with gout and I'm looking for some gout friendly recipes. To make things more difficult, she also has diabetes and kidney disease. I'm planning a family dinner on Sunday and need to come up with something she will eat as well as the rest of the family (including kids).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Hi,
I'm sorry to hear that your mom has gout. Does your Mom live near China Town ? among those Chinese vegetables, there is one kind of vegetables  could help her to reduce the uric acid, I don't know whether she wants to try it or not ? it calls mustard greens

https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=3&tok=6ZFnHlKPD_pUA1hi3UJz0Q&pq=gai%20choy&cp=10&gs_id=3ge&xhr=t&q=mustard+greens&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=mustard+gr&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=bb1d1b9fb18527f&bpcl=38093640&biw=1920&bih=934


----------



## CraigC (Nov 11, 2012)

If uric acid is the cause (kidney stones too), check with your doctor, 300 mg allopurinol daily works for me.


----------

